# Amino acids, Phenylalanine



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about how amino acids could play a role in depression? Does anybody take amino acids, especially Phenylalanine? I'm thinking about buying some, however, no herbal or vitamin supplement has ever helped me at all in the past.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Your body uses amino acids to manufacture the neurotransmitters helpful in relieving depression. I've never taken phenylalanine, but I've heard it helps relieve depression, and it's one of the essential amino acids. It can't hurt to try it.


----------

